# any english people in Piemonte?



## curly sue (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi there!! I was living in Piemonte for some years and decided last year to return to the UK with my Italian partner as I was mega homesick... well its not worked out so well and I think I will be returning to Italy soon. Is there anybody out there who is lonely? Would like to meet up with Expats when I return and grow my social circle as Im still not speaking Italian and hey, we all need someone to chat with, have coffee with and be there for. Would love to hear from anybody who is in a similar situation like me, having moved from the Uk for love!!!Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

curly sue said:


> Hi there!! I was living in Piemonte for some years and decided last year to return to the UK with my Italian partner as I was mega homesick... well its not worked out so well and I think I will be returning to Italy soon. Is there anybody out there who is lonely? Would like to meet up with Expats when I return and grow my social circle as Im still not speaking Italian and hey, we all need someone to chat with, have coffee with and be there for. Would love to hear from anybody who is in a similar situation like me, having moved from the Uk for love!!!Look forward to hearing from you


Hi I'm in Piemonte where about will you go? I live in ovada


----------



## Trdimitris (Jun 5, 2015)

Any idea how is the things over there? Salary wages unemployment etc.?


----------



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi hun... how strange your post is exactly what we have done. We moved to italy last year came back and now going back again. My hubby is italian and I can't speak italian either. We came back for the same reasons. WhereI iItaly is Piemonte. We live 20 mins from benevento.


----------



## curly sue (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey! nice to hear from you Kat .you are quite far from me we are in the north west. What made you decide to come back if i may ask? I am still finding it hard, can't find a job and just doing some private lessons for kids a few hours a week.. its hard because I worked full time in uk and find a gap in my life now  we are always looking for work in the uk for my partner and he actually did an interview last week but although they offered him the job it wouldn't be enough to pay rent etc. How do you feel about leaving home again? Do you have children ? lovely to hear from you hope things work out well for you both  X


----------



## curly sue (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Trdimitris, I find it very hard to find a contract job , working for myself seems the only way which is hard as its never a full time wage! depends i guess on your qualifications and experience


----------



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's somehow a relief to hear that someone else is going through the same thing as me. Well we are south of Italy. I asked my hubby and it's only 2 hours from us. I have 2 children. And like you I work full time in the uk. I can speak a little Italian but not fluent. My hubby just doesn't like it in the uk... at all. How about u hun do you have any kids. When are you planning to go back have you got a date?


----------

